# Entering a mobile lifestyle.



## Comedian (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

I’d though I’d introduce myself. I’m Raymond, 61, and am entering a mobile lifestyle. This year will involve a major change of lifestyle for me. From house to narrowboat. The narrowboat will spend most of it’s time around London but for further afield I’m looking at a campervan. Two of the things I expect to do are programme iPhone apps and become an NLP practitioner (therapist/coach), but the big thing for which I need transport is, as my forum name suggests, I want to be a comedian. I’ve done some open mics but need to get around the country to go further. 

So I thought what about a campervan? I want a small one, say a Talbot Rambler. I’m not ready for one of those the size of a coach but VWs look too small. I’m looking at some and may get one soon. The idea is go to things like the Edinburgh Fringe and live in it. 

I thought the only problem would be fuel consumption but reading some of the stuff around I found a forum elsewhere where they mentioned wild camping, a term I’ve never heard before, and they mentioned it almost on a par with mugging old ladies. I came here and found advice like park so you can leave quickly and stories of being attacked and harangued. I was kind of thinking I could go anywhere legal and of course not to leave litter or obstruct the road or bother the locals etc. so I’m hoping I’m not making a mistake and I’m able to drive to places, attend festivals, gigs etc. and then have somewhere safe and comfortable to come back to rather than dash back to London or live in B&Bs.

So that’s me. I want the comfort of a home from home whilst going around the country.

P.S. I haven't got any campervan jokes but I'm working on it. Mind you I see you can't put "Newbie" and "Confused" on your post so only Oldbies are confused??


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the van you're looking for.  In the meantime you can always practice your jokes on here.  Always room for another wit.


----------



## carol (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your plans. Keep us posted. Have you heard the one about.........:wacko:


----------



## rhinestone2747 (Aug 7, 2013)

welcome to wild camping, please keep us informed on your progress finding a van and dont forget you can get a wealth of advise on here, hope we meet up some time


----------



## runnach (Aug 7, 2013)

Comedian eh ? come up North pal, as I am sure you are aware a lot of the greats served their apprenticeships in the Working Mens Clubs, if the act dies you will know about it...

Sadly not the work about that was, but I have a connection, David Copperfield, Paul Daniels ,Debbie Mc Gee my pal manages them, television work and not least a respected agent in the WMC world.

Naturally no guarantees, but I might be able to help you get some work I run pubs too...

Work aside I wish you well in your endeavours, 

Channa 

NLP .....forget that Bandler / Grinder shyte up here , no one wants to listen ( auditory moment but where is my rem ? ) .....and forget Hypnosis need a licence for that


----------



## dave and mary (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome, good luck with all your planes. may be you could come and entertain us at one of meets. The fix it meet in Devon would be good  and we would all laugh because we will have had a lot of cider.

          :drive:      :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome and good luck mate.


----------



## bru (Aug 7, 2013)

hi and welcome and a camping joke 


Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson went on a camping trip.  After a good meal and a bottle of red, they lay down for the night and went to sleep.  


Some hours later Holmes woke up, nudged his faithful friend and said, "Watson, I want you to look up at the sky and tell me what you see."  Watson said, "I see millions and millions of stars."  Sherlock said, "And what does that tell you?"





After a minute or so of pondering Watson said, "Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets.  Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo.  Horologically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three in the morning.  Theologically, I can see that God is all powerful and that we are small and insignificant.  Metereologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day today.  What does it tell you?" 








Holmes was silent for about 30 seconds and said, "Watson, you idiot!  Someone has stolen our tent!"


----------



## herbenny (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum .....

You wont regret getting a van, and it will be ideal for the life you want to live.....

I have been to a lot of NLP seminars over the years and my knowledge of it also helped me make a lifestyle change not so long ago....I haven't looked back since 

Have a great time on your travels :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Keep us up to date with your travels and jokes and dont forget to post some photos of your van.

Have loads of fun.

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## geebus (Aug 8, 2013)

I get the impression that if you have a van-based camper done subtly, you get less problems.
I've never had a 'real' one and never had problems - also done it in tents from bikes/cars.
Current lorry as per avatar isn't exactly small, but few people seem to realise it's actually a camper - you see people parked up in lorries all the time anyway.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Comedian (Mar 16, 2014)

*Finally got a campervan*

Hello,

It's been about 7 months. I've finally got a campervan. It's a 1990 Talbot Express Autohomes Camelot. It's got some problems. I haven't bought a narrowboat at the moment. Probably later, I'll be looking to buy a narrowboat in London. In the meantime I want the campervan to be my primary living place. I'm staying at a friend's in London right now but will need to get the campervan up to scratch soon. The previous owner din't use it much and hardly used the facilities so I'll have to check them. My first problem however is driving it. Apart from it being a reluctant but eventual starter there's reverse gear. I can't find it. I hear that's a common problem. Now my question is. Should I take it to a local garage or is there someone who specialise in these old campervans  in the South of England. Any help on this would be appreciated. 

Anyway, nice to have finally got it. Look forward to making it work. Lack of power steering takes some getting used to but I'm starting to get familiar with it.

Raymond (Comedian (Well I think I'm funny :raofl)


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 16, 2014)

*Hi*

Sorry I cannot give you any advice I just wanted to say hi and welcome there are plenty of nice peeps on here to help and advise so have fun. We have quite a few comedians on here, another one and a professional one Brilliant!!  happy camping :lol-049::banana::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Comedian (Apr 5, 2014)

*Driver's seat and more fun..*

Thanks for your replies. Got the reverse gear sorted with the help of Stevenson's VW camper serving at Wraysbury, Surrey. Now looking to sort the driver's seat.

BTW, I think someone mentioned the HMRC contacting me. It's not a problem I have an accommodation address. Anyway, I have to contact them as they deduct tax from my pension before I get and I have to get it refunded.

I'm going to be at Cosgrove Park, Northampton way, from Sunday to Thursday evening (out during day) so anyone wants to say hello pop round. It'll be my first experience of a campsite.

As for the drivers seat, I'm looking for a new driver's seat for my 1990 H reg Talbot Express Autohomes Camelot. Are there any breakers yard with a Talbot Express in it? Apparently someone put in an ordinary seat (doesn't swivel and can't remove headrest) but now the back won't stay up so I'm looking to put something that will at least slide forward and lie flat as part of the double bed. BTW, the problem with the current seat came about when I tried to put the driver's seat more upright. I've looked for a parts/disassembly diagram for a typical bob standard seat around the internet but can't find one.

After that I have to check out the gas and water systems. I think it's just a matter of filling them up and checking them but we'll see.


----------

